# highlighting?



## Hoosier49er (Sep 19, 2005)

I am fairly new to bottle and jar collecting. I've noticed on some web sites that the embossing on some bottles appears to be highlighted. I was wondering what would be the best way to do this without destroying the value of the bottle or jar being highlighted. Thanks in advance for any suggestions.
 Joe


----------



## BRIAN S. (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi , 
 I don't know what everyone else here uses. But , I use regular Latex Enamel interior house paint ( White ) . I thin it a little with water so it goes on easier. It washes off easily with a little warm water and an old tooth brush . 
 If your embossing is scratched ..... it may be hard to impossible to wash the paint out of the scratching in the embossing.  So check the embossing out carefully before painting.
 Brian


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 20, 2005)

I use Faber Castell Uni Paint Markers PX-20 and PX-21...they come in assorted colors with different size tips...Just shake 'em up and letter away...Paint will wash off ...but as BRIAN noted: it is harder to remove if the  embossed letters are worn/scuffed,etc..


----------



## BRIAN S. (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey Charlie , 
  Where can you get those markers ? Wal-Mart ? 
 I have never seen them before . I'll have to get me some of those and try them out. 
   Brian


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 20, 2005)

BRIAN..I got mine at an Arts &  Crafts supply shop...dunno if Wal mart carries them.


----------



## Hoosier49er (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks for the info! I love this forum! []


----------

